# Rapid heart beat



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have gerd, hiatal hernia, heartburn...a while back I awoke to a very rapid heaart beat and chestpain...had ekg, echo, cardiolite nuclear stress test..all was ok except for a very small leak in valve, dr\said that could not have caused my symptoms.. now about 3 weeks later same thing happened...could my gerds problems be the cause?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

At least not based on my issues with that.Now physical or mental stress can set off the tachycardia, but it doesn't seem to related to whether my GERD is bothering me or not (I got the tachycardia first).If it starts happening regularly, or doesn't stop easily on it's own they may need to do some medication. I can make mine stop most of the time by laying down, taking a deep breath then doing like a crunch but up in the chest rather than bending at the waist. Lift the shoulders up and bear down on the chest area.When mine goes off it goes suddenly up to 220-240 beats a minute and it pops back into the normal 60-80 beats a minute kinda dramatically. I don't get much of a long slow change in speed.For mine it looks like I got an extra circuit and when they both go off I get a very fast heart beat. If it gets worse or the medication doesn't control it anymore they can go in and sap the extra cells that make the extra "beat now" signal.


----------

